# Project59's Custom Repair Shop!



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

wish i had room 4 sumtin like dat.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome, when i get some $$ im gonna do one for myself


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Sick man... You build it out of Foam board


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks mang!!! yup foam board!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Tight man, I often thought maybe I need to do like a 6 car garage with a parking lot scene. That'd make a sick ass dio


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I may build on to it eventually add a few more bay's and shit... But for now I don't even have the room for this one lol!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 24 2007, 09:32 AM~9294282
> *I may build on to it eventually add a few more bay's and shit... But for now I don't even have the room for this one lol!!!!
> *



:werd: same here homie....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

NICE! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

cool shop. I need to build me one. :cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Looks Good! Nice Werk!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

this thing is pimp, saw it today its HUGE !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well I decided that I wanted my office and stuff on the oppisite side so I swaped it around!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

And for those of you that may have missed it in the last 2 pics!!!! My customers waiting couch!!



















































Still a bit more work to do on it... But it is almost done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

Sick work bro


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

nice shop


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 24 2007, 02:00 PM~9294131
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


eh homie you lookin for a fabicator ,metal fab is my thing holla at me when you open shop :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

shops lookin damn good, whens the dually gonna get back up on the lift and in the paint booth :dunno:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

hey bro, I just started building mine last night... I got a big sum bitch LOL. My shit is able to hold 9 cars in the shop and it has a office too. I was wondering how you held yours together. I am still figuring what to cut and where to make the doors ETC. How did you scale out your size for the doors and walk threw doors?? Thanks in advance man


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

when i made my little one, i used them little needle like pins, the ones that have the little flat end on one of them ends.. and as long as a needle.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

and??? LOL... I dont think them pins are gonna hold this one. I thought about hot glue but unsure.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank's for all the comment's

I haven't glued it together just yet I'm still deciding what to use as well so for now it's just held together with masking tape!!!!! 

For size info I cheated a bit and skimmed threw the internet looking for 1/24 scale garage diorama.... Also I got a good friend in the area that hooked me up on info for the doors and such!!!!! 

My over all garage measurements are: 20" x 13" x 6-3/8" 

My bay doors are: 120.5 mm x 127.5 mm

And 

My people doors are: 90 mm x 40 mm

That's the best info I can give anyone with out building it for them!!!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks bro it helps cause yours look good man


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

No problem just don't make it the same as mine!!!! :biggrin: Use atleast a little originality!!!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

LOL, Oh no I got mine alot different haha. I got a up and down stairs on my office and I got my paint booth and I got hella garage space haha


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

looks good t-jay..keep up the good work


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Is that a parts counter!!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Few more pics before bed!!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

DAmb that is a sweet shop...
love the couch and the counter...
very sweet


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

how much you selling the chrome a-arms for? :nicoderm:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

thats sick man, looks like concept 1


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sorry holme's but shop isnt open for buisness just yet lol!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 25 2007, 08:23 PM~9303364
> *DAmb  that is a sweet shop...
> love the couch and the counter...
> very sweet
> *



X2


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Well when this shop is open homie, Sell me that dually! LOL


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

shop is looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice work homie,i aint got half the room yall do otherwise i would have a rather large diorama..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank's to all that have commented!!!



> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood+Nov 26 2007, 04:15 PM~9309411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:blue\'>I don't even have the room for this one homie!!!! But it needed to be done!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 26 2007, 05:18 PM~9310454
> *Thank's to all that have comment!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOT!!!!!  :tongue: </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>I don't even have the room for this one homie!!!! But it needed to be done!!
> *


IF YOU HAVE ABOUT 3 CUBIC FEET OF ROOM YOU HAVE MORE THAN ME.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

fuckin bad ass shop man, i love that parts counter


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

double post :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet ass shop Tjay! Love that parts counter. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 02:19 PM~9310470
> *IF YOU HAVE ABOUT 3 CUBIC FEET OF ROOM YOU HAVE MORE THAN ME.....
> *


u don't take up much space homie... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Updates: Added windows. Started on doors and threw in a couple of roof beams!!!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice mang


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Lookin good man... I like that dually too


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank ya!!!! Thank ya!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Things seem to be coming together real quick!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 26 2007, 07:18 PM~9310454
> *Thank's to all that have commented!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOT!!!!!  :tongue: </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>I don't even have the room for this one homie!!!! But it needed to be done!!
> *


sup homie ,shop coming along great


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Hellz ya man, seein that now makes the 4 hours in hobby/craft stores tonight worth the time


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

shops lookin bitchin man. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 29 2007, 11:34 PM~9337825
> *shops lookin bitchin man. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

tha shops turnin out freakin sweet bro, just let me know if you want a place to put it ,i got a space waitin for it LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DOG ! I love the Bus cut up to be a desk / show case ! What a crazy ass idea!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shops looking good bro!!!1


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks guy's!!! 
It's payday so I'm kinda scared to see what this looks like by the end of the weekend lol!!! :ugh: 
David I got the idea for the Minibus display center from my local Volkswagen shop!!! They have an actual 1:1 counter in there showroom... I just knew I needed one for my shop!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well few things have changed over the past little while!!! But first let me tell you all a story..... 
So I got together with a couple of the bro's last night and we were cruizing around one of the city's main hobby shop!!!! Myself have been going to this hobby shop since I was old enough to know what a model was! And I'm sure I can say the same for my friends... 
We were rolling around for about an hour just going threw isle by isle just to see all the wacky shit one could use with our hobby... Well fuck us if we didn't have hand fulls of shit when this loser comes around the corner and ask to see what's in our hands!!! Then he says what did you do with all the other stuff... And presists to say after we told him it's back on the shelves that we look mighty suspicious and that we should be carefull... 
Well fuck me I just snapped! This guys is so lucky this isn't 10 years ago when I was into those terrible 20 years (I'm sure most of you know what I'm talking)  
What's funny is we were walking isle to isle with another employee most the time we were there shooting the shit.. Needless to say I tore buddy a new asshole basicly telling him he needs to watch who he is accusing of stealing and better get his facts straight before he lays down words like such... 

My life long going to that hobby store has now been grinded to a complete hault and they will never see another red cent from my pocket!!! I was so mad and felt so disrespected I damn near landed myself in jail... Good thing Ive grown up... :angry: 

But on the bright side we made it to another hobby store last night and it's now time for the show!!! Enjoy! :biggrin: 


A few things I have been working on include a new floor and some pegasus rims!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Well Here's a little something I picked up at the 2nd hobby shop we hit up!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Mmm Hmm Mmm Hmmm!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin good man. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thats a freakin nice lift

got any detail about it?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sure mang!!! The lift is made by gnp If I'm not mistaken!!! It has a wind up arm and actually moves up and down!!! You can get an automatic battery operated one but the price goes up ......This bastage cost me around $50 so be prepared to dig in the pocket!!!


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Arent ya glad i pointed it outa to ya homie? hahaha


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

looks good


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Tjay im goin to jack ya up for your lift when i come over and your not lookin.....

But dont look at me, cuz its really doug that took it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 10 2007, 10:51 PM~9423334
> *Tjay im goin to jack ya up for your lift when i come over and your not lookin.....
> 
> But dont look at me, cuz its really doug that took it
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Dec 10 2007, 11:51 PM~9423334
> *Tjay im goin to jack ya up for your lift when i come over and your not lookin.....
> 
> But dont look at me, cuz its really doug that took it
> *


That's gonna be funny whe you go to grab it and relize it's fastend to the floor of the shop!!! Not gonna be very quite when everything goes flying all over the place!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 11 2007, 07:58 AM~9424493
> *That's gonna be funny whe you go to grab it and relize it's fastend to the floor of the shop!!! Not gonna be very quite when everything goes flying all over the place!
> *



Sheit..... :angry: lol


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hey project wusup homie you need a fab tech ,thats my thing ,im going to leave florida so ill move up there ,if you hire me :biggrin: 



































shop lookin good homie


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao: Ok but I can only afford to pay you in yen right now!!! 













Thanks for the compliments!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 11 2007, 04:42 PM~9428821
> * :roflmao: Ok but I can only afford to pay you in yen right now!!!
> Thanks for the compliments!!!!
> *


hahaha,

lookin good!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Just messing around snapping some pics!! :werd:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

A little teaser pic of what's in the worx @ Project59's shop!!!

( If anyone that I have *NOT* already shown or told about this project can *PM* me the correct answer as to what this ride is.... I will post the rest of my secret pics for the rest of the forum to view!! )
Note: Think more of make of car rather then type of project!


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

I know what it is and DAMN ITS SICK !!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Secrets are lies.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 13 2007, 12:42 AM~9441653
> *:0  :0  :0  :0    Secrets are lies.
> *


Is that your final answer??


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

No one wants to play my game!!! :dunno:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

i know what that is homie,another C.M.B.I beauty in the makes :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 29 2007, 01:41 AM~9328307
> *Updates: Added windows. Started on doors and threw in a couple of roof beams!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Dude that's what I'am talking about...Very nice man....Peace out...


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

hey project i just built my garage and i used hotglue it woks good my garage is a 3 bay with a office a bathroom and a storage area my garage base measures 3 feet wide by 2 feet deep and my garage itself measures 13 inches deep by 31 inches wide 




















LOOKING GREAT


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sounds cool man!!! Thanks!


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

no thank you i got the idea of building mine from looking at your and you helped me with the door measurements also so i figured i would at least half pay you back


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Some Furniture upgrades!!!!










A Floresent light for over The Shop Desk!










The Shop desk with New Top, Backing and Left Side Cubbart!!!


















And the Shop Self with New Backing, Side Cubbyhole, Tops and Sides!!!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn homie!! thats lookin tight!!!
I cant wait to start on my garage dio I got commin from hearse driver, its just a fujimi, but its a start.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 5 2008, 09:05 PM~9617216
> *damn  homie!! thats lookin tight!!!
> I cant wait to start on my garage dio I got commin from hearse driver, its just a fujimi, but its a start.
> *


I FOUND THE FLOOR BY THE WAY........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Jump to the pump!!!! :0


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice !!!!! man its soooo goin to take over your room


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn thats lookin good!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE SHOP IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin awsome. did you make the pumps yourself??


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the comment's!!!! The pumps as far as I can make out are from the 1998 MRC Texico Service Station Kit.... I was doin some cleaning under the stairs and came across them!!!! 
All I have to say to that is THANKS MINI I knew they would come in handy some day!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck bro that shit is comin out freakin crazy, the new desk cupboards are sick where did you get them from i want some :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 02:37 AM~9628420
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

did you make shop out of plastic?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks again guy's!!!!! 
I actually got the desk and cupboards from Mini sometime ago But I had to add to them and fix em up a bit as you can see!!!!
As for the material I used for the shop.... It is Elmers foam board!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I found an old 1/24 Harley Davidson I believe it is a Franklin Mint or something along those lines!!!!! It had a few nicks and scratches, Broken parts ect. ect. So I chopped it up and add'd it to the dio for a cool looking project effect!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that bike is cool like that!!!! :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah bro, every little detail counts :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn thats cool as hell....and i dont even like motorcylces lol.

btw whered you get that engine stand???


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks guy's I sure do like it... It fits in real good in my opinion!!! :cheesy: 

The engine stand again I just found laying around with some parts i got from my neighbor!!! I do believe tho it came with the revell 67 impala???? Not to sure if someone could confirm (Jordan) you'll have your answer!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

im pretty sure the engine stand comes with the 64 ertl kit :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Man that is something else homie it looks Good


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hmmmm i got a old 67 kit (with the big hood scoop bout the size of the hood) and i dont recall it comin with a engine stand, and i also got the 64 lowrider kit and i know that didnt come with one lol


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 10 2008, 11:26 PM~9664434
> *Thanks guy's I sure do like it... It fits in real good in my opinion!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> The engine stand again I just found laying around with some parts i got from my neighbor!!! I do believe tho it came with the revell 67 impala???? Not to sure if someone could confirm (Jordan) you'll have your answer!!!
> *



AMT 66 NOVA :biggrin: i should know i gotta few kickin around and just painted one tonight....

dude your gettn outta control on buildin this... im goin to have to get a intervention for ya bro


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 11 2008, 12:04 AM~9664845
> *AMT 66 NOVA  :biggrin:  i should know i gotta few kickin around and just painted one tonight....
> 
> dude your gettn outta control on buildin this... im goin to have to get a intervention for ya bro
> *



That's what it was!!!!  

An Intervention going huh???? Your just jealous!!!! :tongue: And you know what they say!!! Jealousy gets you nowhere...... :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Almost time to start detail washing the walls!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah bro that looks sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 15 2008, 06:23 AM~9698893
> *fuck yeah bro that looks sweet :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2. its lookin more n more realistic


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looks like a gas station bathroom .......


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Excuse me??? :dunno:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

is ther a restroom ?







J/K :roflmao: 




are you going tp put any tags up on the side ?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good bro!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

this looks like the plastic wallboard used in gas stations bathrooms....











what material did you use for it?


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

that shop is killer wish i had room to make one


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 15 2008, 08:56 PM~9704937
> *this looks like the plastic wallboard used in gas stations bathrooms....
> 
> 
> ...


It is plastistruc Stucco!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Man this is shaping up real nice!!!

Im really feeling all the wall textures you have used. Looks real good.

That lift is killer, i think i am gonna have to pick one up :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

toolbox is here homie


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 16 2008, 07:56 PM~9713440
> * :0
> Already???? Post pics!!!!
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

lol. It's exactly like mine homie, only it has a hook in the top. I'm 99% positive that my resin cast was made from this, lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I was meaning for everyone else to see!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn thats a nice tool box :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hellz yeah that is!!! :biggrin: 

Got most of my window and door framing done tonight!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn frameing those out made a world of difference. :0 :0 :0 


makes me wanna build one. :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn thats lookin great!! I wish I had time/ the room to do something like this.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 17 2008, 12:59 AM~9716312
> *damn frameing those out made a world of difference.    :0  :0  :0
> makes me wanna build one.    :cheesy:
> *


Some of the framing didn't go exactly straight as I might have wished for!!! But I'm overall pleased with the outcome.... So far! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 16 2008, 11:57 PM~9716301
> *Hellz yeah that is!!!    :biggrin:
> 
> Got most of my window and door framing done tonight!!
> ...




DAMN!!!! I just relized how big that is. :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn mutha lookz good bro.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

The shop is looking gooood! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that is badass :yes:
all your work is really coming together nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 25 2007, 12:14 AM~9298115
> *And for those of you that may have missed it in the last 2 pics!!!! My customers waiting couch!!
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks sick t-jay :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that shit is lookin BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    i like the hood of the silverado :0 :0 :0 how did you do it :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone!! 




> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 20 2008, 06:04 PM~9740972
> *that shit is lookin BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       i like the hood of the silverado :0  :0  :0  how did you do it :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Everything you would like to know about that truck can be found right here...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=260856&hl=


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Windows are back and framed in.. :0 


















Chrome kick plate around the office floor.   


















Surfing the internet! :biggrin: 










Now accepting major credit cards and other forms of payment give us a call!!  :cheesy: 


















Whats that on TV while you wait for your services to be done!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

FAWK... dude i dont even know what to say anymore bout it... its just that freaken good...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 SWEET..THATS TIGHT HOMIE


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lookin real good!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thats sweet !!!!!! :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 i think i just shit myself. thats fuckin AWSOME. you should of put LIL on the computer :biggrin: . if i ever finish my shop (which i think im gonna have to now lol) i might steal your idea of the tv except with a different image...not sayin what though


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

you got a great project goiong here!!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Big thanks to Mike ( Mademan ) We now have employee's at work!!!!  
They may be a little on the slow side but there cheap labour!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thats kool ass hell bro!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks Waco! I gotta get me some jack stands... Seems kinda pointless to have a lift and a guy under it with a creaper! LoL


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Looking real good! damn that truck is wicked!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 26 2008, 10:49 AM~9788858
> *Looking real good! damn that truck is wicked!
> *



hell ya
X 2


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Hit me up man, i gathered up quite a few parts i got extra for your diorama


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 27 2008, 12:02 PM~9795345
> *Hit me up man, i gathered up quite a few parts i got extra for your diorama
> *


Sold Sold Sold!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

SICK! SICK! SICK! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

New Snap-on tool box has arrived!  


















Wired for power!!! :0 


































Some reading material for the employees and customers!!  


















Oh yes there is some in the shitter to!!! :cheesy: Got a sink as well will be in real quick.  










Working on the 60!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin sweet bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' great man. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

LOL!
thats tight bro


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

that dio is bad ass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

god damn its getting more and more detailed all the time and it looks better and better. 

i got the same shop kit you did (big air compressor,tire rack,stool,creeper,ect)


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments!!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Shop's looking tight homie.................nice work...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

did you print those off??


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

No the signs are from a Genuine Hot Rod Mag!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 17 2008, 04:28 PM~9964215
> *did you print those off??
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=369916&hl=


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

that shit looks sick t jay :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i like the chrysler parts sign lol. the 5 cent toilet sign is funny too


----------



## lowvanman (Dec 22, 2004)

:biggrin: 
you make it look so easy but your the bomb 
its the best lookin i have seen on the net


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

that shop is crazy yo


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

well after seeing all those signs i remembered i had a summit hot rod hardware cataloge and i was flipping through it and found some signs i liked :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

FAWK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

FAWKING DOUBLE POST SHIT AND NOT EVEN AT THE SAME TIME!!!! :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn Tjay....that shit is off the hook brother! Love all the details. 




Clean the shitter tho, looks alittle dirty. :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's not the shitter you dyslexic little man.... It's the sink you!!! You must be from Australia with your spray wash fountiain to wipe your ass... :uh: :roflmao: 

Thanks homie!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 17 2008, 09:55 PM~9967483
> *That's not the shitter you dyslexic little man.... It's the sink you!!! You must be from Australia with your spray wash fountiain to wipe your ass...  :uh:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks homie!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

looks like some one already used the sink as the shitter! :biggrin: 

Looks damn good bro! I see my wheels got good useage! :cheesy:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

They did they did!!! I could not use them for my replica build anymore because I baught yet another set of rims instead so had to match them up again lol!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that ride looks badass homie!! :0 :0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks man!!! I'm just waiting for Cruizinlow to pick up my tuner lugs from the guy I got the rims from and ship them out to me so I can install them!! For now that pic is just photoshopped with them on the car to see what it will look like....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Shop is looking crazy

Im itching to build one but got no room right now :uh:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie whats the demensions on your shop dio?? i gotta get workin on one


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TJAY wheels will look good on the VW ! And the shop is LOOKING FUKKIN SICK ! 


I hope that big ass box i shit i sent you is helping out ! 


Oh and what the hell do you Candaians know about ROUTE 66 ! LOL !


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

http://lolebrity.net/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Maria-doesnt-give-a-fuck.gif


----------

